# Custom Car Dock Menu?



## Electrichead (Sep 25, 2011)

Anyone know how to customize the Vehicle Navigation Menu beyond the measly 4 customizable shortcuts they give you? Appreciate it.


----------



## 50CalAL (Jun 18, 2011)

I always used Google's Car Home and rename the stock car dock to .bak. Google's car home is so much better.


----------



## 50CalAL (Jun 18, 2011)

You can get it here: http://www.megaupload.com/?d=OJBVLVIV You have to install both apks in the zip.

Google Car home has 4 screens and 6 shortcuts (customizable) per screen.


----------

